# Katie Jig vs. Gifkins



## S Bolton (Mar 5, 2007)

There seems to be countless comparisons between dovetail jigs. Maybe there already has been one about comparing the Katie Jig and the Katie Jr. to the Gifkins. They seem quite similar.

If anyone cares to respond I would appreciate it.

Thanks

Steve Bolton


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

I was torn between the two and ended up with the Gifkin. Both are router table based dovetail jigs as you probably already know and I don't think you can go wrong with either really. Biggest difference I have seen is the Katie is more adjustable and the Gifkin spacing is more fixed but does have a variable spacing option but it isn't true variable spacing. The Gifkin has more options as far as the different templates. Set up is a ontime deal for each template. It recently one the readers poll in a magazine review of dovetail jigs. Like I said, both I think are very nice jigs. Katie is easier and less costly to obtain in the US. Gifkin has a US agent but I know Bob Noles ended up ordering direct from Gifkin as I did... shipping is expensive from Oz! Tha't's the downside but the Gifkins are great to deal with. With a dovetail jig like this, the OP spacer fences and the Incra, your fixed up like me for box and small chest joinery and can do about anything  I think the Katie Jr. is a neat jig! Good luck! 

Corey

P.S. I am sure BJ will sound off here too as he owns the Katie and has made several just like it using the MLCS templates.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi SB

Here I come 

Like Corey said
They are both great jigs,they both have some pros.and some cons...they are about the same in price...but I do like the MLCS ones because of the price.

All 3 type can be used on the router table and that's a real plus for this type of dovetail jig............

On the tail end of this video you will see one used by John W.
http://www.mlcswoodworking.com/shopsite_sc/store/sp071123.htm
videos ▼
http://www.mlcswoodworking.com/shopsite_sc/store/html/smarthtml/pages/instruct.html
===============


S Bolton said:


> There seems to be countless comparisons between dovetail jigs. Maybe there already has been one about comparing the Katie Jig and the Katie Jr. to the Gifkins. They seem quite similar.
> 
> If anyone cares to respond I would appreciate it.
> 
> ...


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

I think you meant this video didn't you Bj?

http://www.mlcswoodworking.com/shop.../pages/dovetailjig.html#dovetail_video_anchor

Corey


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Corey
Yep ,it's late and my old eyes are saying close me...

http://www.mlcswoodworking.com/shop.../pages/dovetailjig.html#dovetail_video_anchor
http://www.mlcswoodworking.com/shopsite_sc/store/html/smarthtml/pages/instruct.html

=========


----------



## S Bolton (Mar 5, 2007)

Corey, is this the same Gifkins you bought? I found this on the Japanese Tool website.

sb


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Yup, that's the new model that he came out with a year or so ago. I have the A-10 template package. Steve, if you do end up going this route, before you order from Japan Woodworker check on if it is in stock .. Bob Noles waited forever and then ordered it from OZ.


----------



## S Bolton (Mar 5, 2007)

Is that the reason you ordered from the Oz?

sb


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

When I ordered Japan Woodworker did not have the new model yet and that is what I wanted. Roger answered all my questions I had and they were great to work with... but it is expensive to ship to US something like this. 

Corey


----------



## S Bolton (Mar 5, 2007)

Does this Japanese woodworker place have a reputation for slowness?

I wonder if I could become a dealer.

I think the jig is really good from what I can tell.

sb


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

It is a great jig. I can't answer that question, they are Gifkins only US distributor right now and have been for awhile. I am not badmouthing JW at all, I just know they didn't have it in stock when Bob wanted it and they told him that up front and the shipments were delayed a bit. Might have been a supply thing from Oz. I think it is more a matter of stocking and getting the shipments from Austrailia. Gifkin doesn't allow them to sell everything either, like you can't get all the templates or the DVD's etc. I wouldn't want to be a dealer on that basis but JW sells a lot of different stuff besides the Gifkin. They sell some nice Dozuki type saws and stuff like that. 

Corey


----------



## S Bolton (Mar 5, 2007)

Final question: Do you own more than one template?

Thanks for info

sb


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Since the Gifkins jig is made in Australia you would expect a better price by ordering it from there. I think you will find little difference in the price but availability is always better at the source. You might ask HarrySin about the best place to order from?


----------



## S Bolton (Mar 5, 2007)

I guess I have one more question. The cutters shown are very small. I wonder if the dovetail cutter is less than 1/4 inch at it's base.

Anyone have it? It is for the smallest dovetail template.

Harrysin, where is the best place to buy?

sb


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

S Bolton said:


> Final question: Do you own more than one template?
> 
> Thanks for info
> 
> sb


Steve, I just have the A-10 template. Would love to have a couple of them but so expensive. You can buy it from Roger himself or from the Japan Woodworker. Not much choices on that guys. Shipping is the killer from AU so if JW has it in stock well worth getting it from them. 
http://www.gifkins.com.au/index.html
Corey


----------

